# Beach Vehicle?



## texasflyfisher (Jun 25, 2004)

Any recommendations on what to get for a beach vehicle. Most places don't have a lot of deep loose sand to get over except maybe at entrances so it needs to navigate some loose sand. I take the wife and kids so it needs to be more than a buggy. I understand 4 wheel drive is a must but what vehicle, tires, accessories etc. would you recommend? Jeep, suburban, what?


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

96 z71
easy to work on and cheap parts plus you can find a half dozen of wrecked ones at any junk yard and all year models between 96 and 99 have interchangeable parts...something to consider when looking around

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

It's hard to beat an old suburban or Blazer for a beach vehicle. Basic transportation and an older one is inexpensive. Heavier back end than a pickup for traction and you can lock your stuff up if your are out wading.


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

Id say the "best" or optimal beach vehicle would be a 96-99 suburban.

1. Cheap parts, easy to work on.
2. I think the interior of a suburban is superior to an open bed pick up. Keeps the sand out of your gear as you drive down the beach and you can sleep inside at night without being worried about getting run over by a drunk ( a real concern in the Corpus/PINS area).
3. You do not want an aggressive tread on your tires.

My current beach vehicle is a 99 z71 and it has never let me down after many trips down PINS but whenever it finally dies I will be looking for a suburban or Tahoe to replace it. 

If you haven't already read all of Billy Sandifer's articles in the TSFM archives....lots of good info of what supplies/equipment you should have in your beach vehicle.


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

2 gen toyota 4runner. Cheap and is a beast in the sand.


----------



## fishhawkxxx (Jul 7, 2012)

dont leave out the old range rover!


----------



## madbayrunner (Oct 25, 2013)

texasflyfisher said:


> Any recommendations on what to get for a beach vehicle. Most places don't have a lot of deep loose sand to get over except maybe at entrances so it needs to navigate some loose sand. I take the wife and kids so it needs to be more than a buggy. I understand 4 wheel drive is a must but what vehicle, tires, accessories etc. would you recommend? Jeep, suburban, what?


 what is your budget?
I would suggest an older suburban


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

If money is no object, Ford F150 Raptor would be my choice.

Since money is an object. I chose a 2012 Nissan Xterra Pro 4-X. It is a versatile vehicle and has top notch off road ability.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

texasflyfisher said:


> Any recommendations on what to get for a beach vehicle. Most places don't have a lot of deep loose sand to get over except maybe at entrances so it needs to navigate some loose sand. I take the wife and kids so it needs to be more than a buggy. I understand 4 wheel drive is a must but what vehicle, tires, accessories etc. would you recommend? Jeep, suburban, what?


The widest tires that will properly fit, don't need to have much tread, you just want to stay on top of the sand as much as possible...

.


----------



## poolio (Dec 14, 2011)

Yams said:


> If money is no object, Ford F150 Raptor would be my choice.
> 
> Since money is an object. I chose a 2012 Nissan Xterra Pro 4-X. It is a versatile vehicle and has top notch off road ability.


+1, Our Offroad "X" will run down PINS with the best of 'em and doesn't have the maintenance issues that my Silverado has.


----------

